# Braves Part Ways with Kelsey Wingert



## Philhutch80 (Feb 19, 2020)

Really surprised by this move to be honest.
https://theathletic.com/1619956/2020/02/19/braves-part-ways-with-sideline-reporter-kelsey-wingert/


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 19, 2020)

Wow, did not see that coming.  She seemed to really like baseball & her job. 

Did not know Braves have final say on hiring & firing broadcasters who call their games. 

Expecting her to find a good place to land in her next career move. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229855268302970883


----------



## elfiii (Feb 19, 2020)

She was good at what she did for them. I wonder what's behind it?


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 19, 2020)

She was perfect. Did a great job. She'll land on her feet.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 19, 2020)

She had posted last fall that she was being moved over to college football. I guess something sped that process up. 

I really hate it. She did a great job.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 19, 2020)

?? Booo


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 19, 2020)

Well dang  -she was pretty hawt too.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 19, 2020)

doenightmare said:


> Well dang  -she was pretty hawt too.



I looked forward to the 7th inning stretch. I like Brian Jordan but he ain't no Kelsey Wingert by a long shot.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m just hoping they can get someone besides Peter Moylan


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Feb 19, 2020)

She made the most common sense of all their sports reporters - don't understand it ??


----------



## Coenen (Feb 19, 2020)

That's how United Fans felt when they ditched Brittany Arnold. They'll find another good looking info-babe.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 19, 2020)

She was knowledgeable about baseball and easy to look at too. Pretty tough too,  taking a foul ball to the eye.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Feb 20, 2020)

Keep Kelsey, get rid of Paul Byrd. Something about his voice grates on my nerves.


----------



## killerv (Feb 20, 2020)

They should go get Ines Sainz


----------



## DannyW (Feb 20, 2020)

Ah shucks....wonder what is the story behind the story? By all accounts she was popular and respected by fans and the team.

It's inconceivable they decided to keep Brian Jordan and Peter Moylan, yet let her go.


----------



## DannyW (Feb 20, 2020)

Not that it will do any good, you can sign a petition to reverse the decision here:

Kelsey Wingert Petition

It made me feel better.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Really surprised by this move to be honest.
> https://theathletic.com/1619956/2020/02/19/braves-part-ways-with-sideline-reporter-kelsey-wingert/



Now THAT is sad.


----------



## DannyW (Feb 21, 2020)

Okay...Kelsey has been replaced by someone name Kelly Crull. She is cut from the same cloth as Kelsey, if you get my drift, but older at 36 YO vs 27. She comes from a similar position in Chicago.

I've never heard her as a reporter but will say she has some big shoes to fill...Kelsey is so downhome nice and likeable. The girl next door type.

I wish her luck.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2020)

Don't know the new girl but I'd rather have Kelsey.


----------



## Ocmulgee44 (Feb 21, 2020)

I will miss Kelsey. She did a great job.
BTW- I think the Braves are on TV tomorrow!
Chop on!


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 21, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Don't know the new girl but I'd rather have Kelsey.


Hush your mouth


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 21, 2020)

Ocmulgee44 said:


> BTW- I think the Braves are on TV tomorrow!



Yep. 

Below is the Spring Training TV broadcast schedule followed by the Radio & TV broadcast schedule that can ONLY be seen in "List" mode.

Will not surprise me if Kelsey may have expressed interest in more experience in other larger broadcasts to build & enhance her resume & career path.  Radio sports said she has other nationwide opportunities which I expect we will hear more about in the near future.



TV:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230272635533176833


Radio & TV Schedule in "List" mode:

https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2020-02/list

*Schedule* (in "List" mode for Radio and TV broadcasts)



6-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230855750613946369


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2020)

I like Kelsey.  This has me all tore up


----------



## antharper (Feb 21, 2020)

Kelly looks like she’ll be easy to like also !


----------



## antharper (Feb 21, 2020)

Done some research on this new girl , I hope they can hit the ball !


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 21, 2020)

antharper said:


> Done some research on this new girl , I hope they can hit the ball !View attachment 1003818


Yep. Elf is old he don't know good stuff from apple butter


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 21, 2020)

Ok she is hired. Kelsey who?


----------



## DannyW (Feb 21, 2020)

Dirty old men...


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 22, 2020)

It's very possible this move was her choice..Until she makes a comment on it, we wont know.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Yep. Elf is old he don't know good stuff from apple butter



I was knowin' good stuff before you were out of diapers boy and as you are a GT fan you still don't recognize good stuff when you see it.


----------



## DannyW (Feb 24, 2020)

Saw Kelly on the broadcast yesterday. She did a half-inning interview with Chip and Jeff. Seemed to be a likeable lady. I can probably warm up to her. 

But I'm still gonna miss Kelsey.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 24, 2020)

She was easy on the eye's


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 24, 2020)

elfiii said:


> I was knowin' good stuff before you were out of diapers boy and as you are a GT fan you still don't recognize good stuff when you see it.


I completely agree Martha Washington was a looker 

As a Tech and UGA fans I've come to recognize Alabama as good stuff


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 24, 2020)

Can't we have both?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Feb 24, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Hush your mouth



Looks like a poor mans Jenny McCarthy to me. I'll take Kelsey.


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 24, 2020)

Don't get me wrong, the new girl is definitely easy on the eyes. But Kelsey is the epitome of a Southern Belle. Don't know why she was let go/left, but she was easily the best part of the tv broadcast team.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 24, 2020)

New girl looks weathered


----------



## elfiii (Feb 24, 2020)

worleyburd86 said:


> New girl looks weathered



That's the word I was looking for.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Feb 24, 2020)

worleyburd86 said:


> New girl looks weathered


Rode hard and put up wet?


----------



## DannyW (Feb 25, 2020)

Barouque Brass said:


> Rode hard and put up wet?


----------



## Raylander (Feb 25, 2020)

Barouque Brass said:


> Rode hard and put up wet?



Double 

A little couth goes a long way


----------



## Baroque Brass (Feb 26, 2020)

worleyburd86 said:


> Double
> 
> A little couth goes a long way


Just kidding, guys. The new gal is certainly a looker. I just think Kelsey had a more wholesome look about her.


----------



## DannyW (Feb 27, 2020)

I agree...the new reporter seems to have a lot of talent...so to speak.

Biggdogg said it best...Kelsey is a southern belle and I think she represented the Braves culture well. I will probably adjust to Kelly.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 27, 2020)

worleyburd86 said:


> New girl looks weathered


That’s the kind I like


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 28, 2020)

^ LOL


----------

